# EpocCam not working with OBS



## pendragon (Nov 2, 2020)

I updated OBS to the latest version in Catalina. 
I updated to iOS14.1 (iPhone 11 pro)
I updated EpocCam pro to the latest version.
I installed the latest EpocCam driver for MacOS.
After all that, EpocCam still won't connect, wifi or USB. 
In OBS, when I go add Video Capture Device, I select EpocCam, yet nothing except the perpetual white wheel against a black backdrop
It must be the driver because I tried with Zoom it's the same problem.
This is so frustrating! Any suggestions? If you have successfully connected EpocCam to OBS in Catalina, please share!


----------



## tda20300 (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm in the same situation, I also need epoccam to work thanks!!


----------



## Teress (Nov 19, 2020)

epoccam was working for me on catalina for a while, not anymore. When I try to connect my iphone during day once in about 10 attempts it will connect fine, so it's extremely unreliable. Same behavior I'm getting also on Windows machine where even the whole epoccam driver randoly dissapears from system :)


----------



## lupacexi (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks you for sharing.


----------



## SandervL (Nov 27, 2020)

Does Epoccam on your phone connect to your desktop/laptop? I mean, when you start the app on your phone, does your computer say there's a connection? When it doesn't, I'd say this is not a Teams/Zoom issue.


----------



## itscool (Dec 23, 2020)

I am seeing this same issue on an old Mac Air using High Sierra.  Both my iphone and ipad connected and wirked fine for a few days and now will not connect at all, either over wifi or USB.  I reloaded everything several times but no joy.  Has anyone solved this problem?  TIA.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Dec 23, 2020)

Three steps:
1) Go to the mac App Store and get Full Screen Cam. it's free.
2) Hook up your iphone to your mac with a lightning cable and run FullScreenCam
3) In your scene's video capture device, select your iPhone.

I have constant disconnect / reconnect issues with EpocCam Pro
Trying OBS.Camera, my mac hard locks and requires a reset / reboot.
I've paid for 2 apps to use my iPhone as a camera.  Both are buggy and not ready for prime time.

The path I've suggested is FREE.   It does not use any buggy drivers that struggle with Catalina 10.15.7
Believe it or not, I also get better color and image quality for Green Screens using this video path.

Good luck.


----------

